# Angel Piggy, Kira (non-dog)



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I can't believe she's gone. My lil smiley piggy. She was just fine yesterday. I gave both of them some banana which she wolfed down with gusto. Their dinner was cucumber--one of her favorites. I petted her good-night before bedtime and when I came over to give them pellets and hay this morning, she was gone. I wasn't sure at first. Both she and Dusti are so comfortable with me they often don't wake up when I come over. As I stroked her, I knew. She wasn't waking up. She was gone.

Kira joined my family shortly after I graduated from college. I was still living at home and I wanted another guinea pig. It'd been 2 years since my last cavy friend had passed. I started envisioning my new friend even before I had permission to get one. I wanted a golden agouti Teddy and I wanted to name her Kira. I was afraid I'd get my hopes up too much just to have them dashed when I finally asked my dad. I finally asked when I got my job at the vet hospital. He said yes and I was so happy.

I got Kira from the same breeder where my brother got his last piggy, Micah. Mike had the best temperament and was very healthy throughout her life. I brought the lil squeaker home and was instantly in love with her. I held her on my lap almost every night. As a result, she became so calm and used to being handled. Nothing phased her. She was just bomb-proof. I used to bring her with me to work and she got passed around. Loved everyone. So friendly. Never stressed even in such a busy environment. Had she been canine, she would have made an amazing therapy dog. 

When I first moved out, I wanted to get her a friend. So I went back to her breeder and got Dusti for her. I didn't want her to be alone. She took this new baby piggy in without issue and they were fast friends. Even if Dusti had a knack for picking on her, she was so laid back she didn't care. 

When I brought Risa home, she took that in stride too. Kira was honestly not afraid of anything--even a huge carnivore. She always went nose-to-nose with Risa and was so curious about meeting her. Risa was the fearful one who would pull away. I remember on the few occasions I had the two of them together, Kira would nibble on Ris' toenails. No fear.

She was a well-traveled pig. From my parents' house to my apartment in Syracuse. Cross-country to Montana and back to my parents' house again. Finally to Connecticut.

I'm really going to miss my baby's smiley little face. She had the sweetest expression and was always happy. Whenever I had a rough day, she was always a great shoulder to cry on. I regret I hadn't spent as much time with her as I used to. I'm happy she just appears to have passed in her sleep. I never wanted her to suffer.

I love you Kira. Kee-chan. Brick. My Old Lady Piggy. My sweet Angel Pig. . .you're a real angel now.

Kira
October 25, 2004-August 30, 2009

As a cute lil baby:
















Meeting her new young roommate:








Dusti and Kira:








My Trio:








Sweet Old Lady Piggy:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jamie, I am so sorry for your loss. I saw how much you loved her from the numerous other posts. She is resting peacefully.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry. A friend woke up one morning and her piggie was gone too. He was 4. They're such sweet little creatures.

Here's a funny story for you ..... my friend was a day care center assistant director. She'd bring "Pete" to school with her and he'd hang out in his cage in the main office. Kids (ages newborn to 6 years) would come and go but this one group of toddlers ran up to his cage one days screaming......binnie pig......bunny.....CAT!!!!!! It was hysterical!!!!

May your binnie pig, bunny, CAT rest in peace.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry for you Jamie. Kira was a little cutie, sending you big hugs for comfort.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Kira. She had to be one of the best kept piggies around. What is the average life span of a guinea pig? Seems like she was with you quite a while and enjoying every minute.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jamie,

I'm so sorry to hear about Kira. She was clearly so well loved and had a great life. 

Take good care,


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh no Jamie!! Kira... I am so very, very sorry. Such a spoiled life she had.







She knew how very, very loved she was. Wishing you some measure of comfort as you miss your sweet Kira.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Jamie,
She's at the Bridge with my childhood piggie, Squeaky. My dad is there, feeding them fresh maple twigs from the spring sap run, and fresh carrots. My mom is sneaking them snacks too, while admonishing my dad for spoiling them.
Melinda


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Guinea pigs live an average of 4-6 years. The longest-lived piggy we had was Micah at 5 years 3 months. 

Thank you all for the condolences. It hurts but I know I'll be alright eventually. I'll never forget her. She was a one-of-a-kind piggy and a sweetheart. I'm going to bury her at my parents' house alongside the piggies who have gone before her.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Jamie, I am so sorry for your loss of Kira.
She was a wonderful part of your furry family, and I am sure that the hole she will leave in your lives will be massive.
She lived a life full of love, with a Mom who always knew what a little piggy really needed.
Rest peacefully, beautiful Kyra.










Anita


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That is so sad to read. I am sorry for the loss of your lovely Kira.

RIP Kira.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Kira

You know you were loved a great deal by your human, dog and piggy roommate. You will leave a huge hole in their lives that will eventually fill with warm, loving memories of a cherished and beloved friend.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Jamie, I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Kira. She was obviously so loved and gave so much love back to you. I love the picture of Ris, Kira and Dusti together - it's amazing...

Run free and healthy sweet girl...


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jamie, I just found out a couple of minutes ago. I am so sorry sweetie. 

It seems like not too long ago she was just a cute little fuzzy butt baby.







I know she had a great life with you and her siblings. Sending big hugs up to all of you.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

The picture of the 2 piggies with your dog is wonderful. They have such adorable faces. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gosh, losing a pet is never easy no matter what the species!

I am so sorry for your loss! Thanks for the pictures, what a great way to remember and honor her.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Indeed, no matter the species, they really work their way into your heart. She was truly an amazing piggy with a wonderful personality.


----------

